#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-28
<mate|78314> is there any way to run ubuntu on a raspberry pi a+ or b+
<mate|78314> do you know if any version of ubuntu will run on a raspberry pi a+ or b+?
<ali1234> no, no version of ubuntu will run on them
<masterninja> Hello !
<x2xx3x> Hi, my desktop background can not be changed any more. The menue idk in englisch "erscheinungsbild" in german is also not shown up in the System-->Settings menue. I reinstalled gnome-control-center but nothing changed, even as i manually created that menue. The thing does show up but does not start.
<x2xx3x> appearance - thats the engl. word i was looking for...
<x2xx3x> i am on 14.04 LTS, btw
<jony> hello
<jony> any one?
<vanessa_> Hola, soy nueva en esto, un saludo a todos. Si tengo un problema. La pantalla parpadea y he querido actualizar el software y no recuerdo la clave de autenticación. como puedo cambiarla? he visto foros pero creo que se refieren a la clave de usuario, no es mi caso. Gracias por su ayuda
<ouroumov_> !es | vanessa_
<ubottu> vanessa_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vanessa_> ok, i am a begginer in ubuntu, i have a problem: the screen is flashing. So i try to update the software and it ask me an autentication key, i really dont remember it. what i can do? i will apreciate any help,
<ouroumov_> vanessa_, when you run an update, if it ask for a key it's just the password of the User you defined during the installation process.
<ouroumov_> vanessa_, that's the default admin user
<vanessa_> i try whit the default admin user does not work
<ouroumov_> vanessa_, do you have a specific error message?
<vanessa_> something like "your authentication attempt was unseccesful. Please try again"
<ouroumov_> vanessa_, when did you install Ubuntu and did you install it yourself?
<vanessa_> yes
<ouroumov_> vanessa_, passwords in Ubuntu are case sensitive, meaning "K" is not "k", make sure you don't have caps lock active.
<vanessa_> ok
<ouroumov_> vanessa_, also make sure your keyboard is in the correct layout by tapping your password in a plain text file first
<vanessa_> ok,:)
<ouroumov_> vanessa_, I can guide you through the password recovery procedure but it's not simple.
<ouroumov_> vanessa_, also if you've encrypted your home directory and you do password recovery, you will loose access to your data.
<vanessa_> i have few data, i recently started tu use ubuntu,
<vanessa_> it works!!!!! i think, beacuse something is hapening and start to work
<vanessa_> thank a lot! it was so embarrassing, i feel a dumb
<vanessa_> I hope the screen flashing is fixed with the update
<stevenm> hey in 'places' in caja... the bookmarks section is near the bottom (on 16.04) but on 14.04 it was at the top - any way to re-arrange this back how it was?
<DarkPsydeLord> really?
<DarkPsydeLord> didnt notice that until now
<stevenm> DarkPsydeLord, yeah it's irritating as people bookmark what they most regularly used - which is now relegated to the bottom :S
<stevenm> at the top it was near other navigation buttons
<DarkPsydeLord> well im looking for a solution must be caja related
<DarkPsydeLord> but lemme tell you it wont bother me at all since i never noticed
<stevenm> DarkPsydeLord, some people never add bookmarks to even have a 'bookmarks' section
<DarkPsydeLord> stevenm: thats true,
<Akuli> stevenm, in the bottom? you mean the bottom of the left side bar?
 * Akuli read the logs
<stevenm> Akuli, yes
<Akuli> my internet is slow, i'll try to find the side bar in the source when git is done cloning it
<Akuli> doesn't seem like easy to fix, if you want the older order you could just install an older caja
<Akuli> or just don't bother with 16.04 :)
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, hi
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, I believe I've identified an edge-case bug in mpm 1.12.1, I'm not sure if I should file the issue against the 1.12 branch or Master on github, the 1.12 is marked "stale"
<ouroumov> I'm unable to try against other versions
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, nevermind github doesn't allow filing against other branches anyway
<ouroumov> Sorry
<DarkPsydeLord> everytime i hear caja it messes up my mind
<DarkPsydeLord> hahahaha
<khalid_> so u new here
<khalid_> njkbnlkbn
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-29
<fake3e4s> como entraba al español
<fake3e4s> español
<fake3e4s> holaaaaaaaaaa
<fake3e4s> :....v
<fake3e4s> hola
<Shy> Hey guys.
<Shy> Anything new/
<Shy> ?
<stevenm> Hey anyone know much about mate-search-tool?   does it check what is in the mlocate database?
<stevenm> this blog says it doesn't but it can be turned back on? http://windycitytech.blogspot.co.uk/2013_01_01_archive.html
<stevenm> i'm wondering if catfish is worth bothering with - but it isn't if mate-search-tool does it
<ouroumov_>  does it check what is in the mlocate database? -> I don't think so
<stevenm> why might that blogger think it does?  when i've used mate-search-tool... it can be awfully quickly - almost instantaneous - it'd take far long using the 'find' utility
<stevenm> in dconf it also shows an option called 'quick-search'
<ouroumov_> stevenm, errata
<ouroumov_> I think it uses locatedb + other stuff, looking at the source
<stevenm> then yeah he's right then
<ouroumov_> And that something else is likely "find"
<ouroumov_> https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-utils/blob/master/gsearchtool/src/gsearchtool.c#L289
<stevenm> so it checks inside /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db ?
<stevenm> or just /var/cache/locate/locatedb   -  which ubuntu-mate doesn't come with
<stevenm> yeah it seems 'quick-search' is locate
<ouroumov_> I don't understand what you mean by "he's right"
<ouroumov_> He's saying the version he's using is only using the locate db
<ouroumov_> Which it might be, since it's running in Mint, but who cares?
<ouroumov_> The version shipping by default that I just opened from the first time in Ubuntu MATE 16.04 doesn't.
<ouroumov_> I liked the Futurama reference though
<stevenm> ah I've interpreted what he said the other way - that he preferred the speed (as I do)
<stevenm> I actually wish I could disable mate-search-tool from using the 'find' method
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<stevenm> I find mlocate to incredibly crap though... by default it doesn't look into sshfs or nfs or cifs shares... but you can enable them again so it does... but it does for ALL of them
<stevenm> you can't say... index all *real* local filesystems... plus (regardless of mounts) these specific folders
<stevenm> no need for catfish anyway - answers that question... it was a bit poo anyway - never worked on 14.04 either
<stevenm> oooh!
<stevenm> 'disable-quick-search' = locate
<stevenm> 'disable-quick-search-second-scan' = find
<stevenm> we really shouldn't be digging through dconf to find these options :(
<stevenm> i wonder at what intervals ubuntu-mate 16.04 runs updatedb automatically and how I can make it more regular
<ubuntu> i am Ravindra
<Guest17993> I am using ubuntu mate 16.10
<Guest17993> but unable to type in hindi language
<Guest17993> i installed ibus m17n
<Guest17993> but hindi keyboard layout not displaying
<Guest17993> I removed and again try to install but again the problem persist. what to do please help
<ubuntu_> can any body help me to solve the problem
<ubuntu_> I am using ubuntu mate 16.10
<ubuntu_> <Guest17993> but unable to type in hindi language
<ubuntu_> <Guest17993> i installed ibus m17n
<ubuntu_> <Guest17993> but hindi keyboard layout not displaying
<ubuntu_> <Guest17993> I removed and again try to install but again the problem persist. what to do please help
<ubuntu-mate> HOLA, RECIEN COMIENZO CON UBUNTU MATE EN UN USB.... VINE CON EL WINE PREINSTALADO ¿¿
<DarkPsydeLord> no
<ubuntu-mate> Se puede instalar en la version live para que quede preexistente en la usb ¿¿¿
<DarkPsydeLord> sip solo necesitas un espacio en tu usb
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo apt-get install wine
<DarkPsydeLord> aunque de mi gusto
<DarkPsydeLord> es mas playonlinux
<nomic> .es
<swift110> hey all
<DarkPsydeLord> hi
<ubuntu-mate> muchas gracias voy a ver en youtube si dice como se instala porque no veo ningun repositorio en esta version
<DarkPsydeLord> solo quitale el comentario al archivo de los repos
<DarkPsydeLord> tiene que estar en /etc/apt/sources.list como siempre
<ubuntu-mate> la verdad que no se como pasar a esa carpeta.... es mi primer contacto con linux
<DarkPsydeLord> te mando privado por que este canal es en ingles en main
<DarkPsydeLord> everything going back to english
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<ubuntu-mate> Bueno Gracias
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-30
<linux_> que hago para solucionar error de ssl
<loserlaptop> hi
<loserlaptop> anyone here ?
<loserlaptop> :(
<mate|75519> hola
<stevenm> can anyone else confirm they're seeing the same bug as me with MATE Search Tool?
<stevenm> try opening it... set 'Look in folder:' to simply 'File System' and search for 'ubuntu-mate' but under 'Select more options' add in 'Name does not contain:' and type in 'png'
<stevenm> you might find (as I have) that although you'd get an instant (or near instant) set of results for 'ubuntu-mate' (as in theory your updatedb is up to date) ... but if you then say to exclude those that mention 'png' in the filename - the search just hangs
<stevenm> i'm not sure why it isn't just doing the same search and just exclude the png ones from being displayed in the results
<TwoNotes> Since putting a new HDMI display on my RPi, I am getting Ubuntu bug #1574841 on login.  Which has been marked invalid.  What do I do now?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1574841 in mate-applets (Ubuntu) "The panel encountered a problem while loading "TrashAppletFactory::TrashApplet"." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574841
<steven__> qwq
<steven__> hello
<steven__> ?
<TwoNotes> I added a comment to the report
<steven__> 有中国的吗。。。。。
<ali_> hi
<DarkPsydeLord> ho
<steven__> 有中国的朋友吗
<DarkPsydeLord> i dont understant kanji :(
<DarkPsydeLord> just phonetics
<robot> jose luis
<robot> ola encantado de chatear con vos
<robot>  os espero a cualkiera solo chicas y chicos os espero a todos
<DarkPsydeLord> english pls
<Guest82681> hablo español y tu
<Guest82681> ubunto mate hola
<Guest82681> gracias en castellando
<robot__> no comprendo inguis
<DarkPsydeLord> chicos lamento cortarles la charla pero en este canal el idioma oficial es el ingles... las charlas en espanol estan en #ubuntu-es
<DarkPsydeLord> alguna gente se ofende con facilidad con charlas en idiomas extrangeros en un canal global
<Guest65208> clear
<Guest65208> shiet waddup
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-01
<dougg3> I reported a crashing bug in caja on bugs.launchpad.net, and it got marked as a duplicate by apport retracing service. But the bug it's a duplicate of is private...how can I provide more info about the bug and check on its fix status if the original report is private?
<dougg3> FWIW, my report is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/caja/+bug/1645944
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1645944 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645944). The error has been logged
<australopithecus> Hello so I installed ubuntu 16.1 I have a gefore 1070 installed graphics driver 370, and a 6600k intel cpu, my computer is unable to adjust brightness
<australopithecus> which is a huge deal breaker for me because I have a laptop
<australopithecus> I am unable to find a fix online for this issue I was wondering if one of you would be able to help me
<australopithecus> my screen feels like it is frying my eyes
<ali1234> dougg3: bug reports are automatically marked private if they contain backtraces because they can reveal private information
<ali1234> if it is still private at this point then nobody is working on it, if they were the first thing they'd do is remove the core file and mark it public
<dougg3> ali1234: thanks, that makes sense -- is there anything I can do on my end to try to help with the bug then? my particular report contained a description on how to reproduce it, and I feel there's a good chance the original private report may not have been as useful...
<ali1234> dougg3: you can remove the core dump and mark it public
<ali1234> and maybe unmark it as a duplicate, and write a better title
<dougg3> I already marked my bug as public and apport already stripped the core dump
<dougg3> I have no idea what the private report's title even is though. :-/
<ali1234> next thing to do is probably to forward the bug to upstream developers
<dougg3> like create a github issue on the caja github?
<ali1234> it was fixed in nautilus?
<dougg3> yeah, I helped them track it down in nautilus last year. then I switched to MATE this year after someone made me aware of it, and I'm dealing with the bug again. heh
<ali1234> go here and ask them to port over the fix: https://github.com/mate-desktop/caja/issues
<dougg3> that's what I was thinking. thanks! is there a way I can prod the ubuntu people to pull the fix back into 16.04 after that? or will it just happen automagically?
<ali1234> you can link your launchpad bug report to the upstream bug, and then mark it "fix available" when upstream fixes it
<ali1234> but it probably won't speed up getting the fix into ubuntu any
<dougg3> ah, got it. well, thanks for the info ali1234. that was very helpful information!
<dougg3> I guess I'll just start with the upstream folks and see what happens from there.
<zzp> z
<baap> crosoft office on ubuntu how to do that
<matej_> hi all
<matej_> who have raspberyy pi 2
<matej_> exit
<kly> miaaa
<timo_> Someone who uses German Keyboard Layout here/QWERTZ
<mate|35298> hi
<TwoNotes> I need to get libcursesw.so.6 on my 16.4 RPi3.  apt does not list it.  Is there a way to get it?
<slim> why the flag button doesn't work in ubuntu mate like shortcut for search bar
<DarkPsydeLord> becaue ctrl + space is usual combo for search bar
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-02
<slim> تحشو فيه و تنعسو
<optimus_> Boa noite a todos online!
<optimus_> Alguém que fale português?
<slim> not me
<family> Hi is there a software where i can download zoom?  a video conference device
<mate|67873> Hello, I am new to MATE (coming from i3) Is there a way to make Workspaces only apply to my Primary Monitor?
<mate|67873> My idea scenario would be change between workspaces only affects primary monitor and others monitors remain the same
<wallace_> Just installed Ubuntu Mate on my Raspberry Pi When the setup utility was setting the time zone i clicked on the pacific time zone of USA near mexico... now the calendar is giving me days and months in Spanish... can't figure out how to get it in English... any hlep would be appreciated
<wallace_> ...gracias
<wallace_> :-)
<\9> try to go to system → settings → personal → language settings from the menu
<\9> you should be able to set the language there
<wallace_> I see system -> preferences -> personal -> language support
<wallace_> yup... did it a pop up menu says that the changes will occur at the next reboot thank you and gracias
<wallace_> a pop up window rather
<wanglaoren> exit
<sid_> I run Ubuntu Mate on Virtual Box - with Windows 10 Host - I added the Virtualbox extention ...but I am not able to access the Shared folder that I setup during installation.. Am I doing something wrong?
<sid_> i am new to Linux so ...looking for help from any  experienced user
<Amis> Hello! What is the actual name of the "Software updater" program?
<Amis> As in... file name
<tercio> soy nuevo en ubuntu mate 16.04
<tercio> que pasos debo seguir para dejarlo lo mejor configurado
<Guest68595> iIf I allow Mate to partition my drive does it create a swap and home partition?
<Mikelevel> swap yes , home no
<Guest68595> ok
<Guest68595> ok thanks
<maxstirner_> Hi, can anyone help me?
<\9> nope
<ali1234> spooky
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, hello
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, not sure if anyone's seen this: https://github.com/mate-desktop/pluma/pull/202
<ouroumov> It's a bounty ;]
<fernando> hola
<Guest11394> hola
<CyberCyborg> hello
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-03
<Guest94141> ok
<jesse__> Hi
<jesse__> Anyone there?
<jesse__> Hello
<jticket> Hello.
<Guest68595> Should I disable secure boot in order to install ubuntu
<ObrienDave> i think so, can't remember exactly
<Guest68595> And has onyone install on an XPS 13?
<ObrienDave> try asking in #ubuntu
<Guest68595> installing mate but I'll try that
<ObrienDave> that question can be answered in #ubuntu. whis channel is more Mate specific :)
<ObrienDave> *this
<Guest68595> okay thanks
<r4y> I am afraid to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but I need to know what the source list should be. I am running Linux Mint 17.2 Mate Desktop Environment 1.10.2
<r4y> 	I know where to save it and will not need help changing it. I just want the right list
<DerRaiden> r4y: why do you need the source list
<r4y> I am looking to the right way to go about doing this
<r4y> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&p=14721587
<r4y> jump to the bottom of that page
<r4y> I am currently reading this link:
<r4y> v
<r4y> http://www.2daygeek.com/upgrade-linux-mint-17-3-to-linux-mint-18/#
<ObrienDave> better to ask in the mint channel on irc.spotchat.org
<r4y> Unable to locate package mintupgrade
<r4y> I am on the linuxmint channel of freenode as well
<ObrienDave> the spotchat channel is the official mint channel
<r4y> I figured I might as well make sure to check here as well considering that this is both mate and Linux Mint
<ObrienDave> no.... this is Ubuntu Mate. a different animal :)
<r4y> I get it now, so now although Linux Mint is based on Ubuntu you have informed me that it is too different
<ObrienDave> yes, unfortunately, different distros add too much of their own stuff to be considered identical cores
<x2xx3x> I'm on 14.04-mate using marco. i have got a problem with dual monitors. when i switch a video to fullscreen on monitor 2 it changes the screen to monitor 1. I have had a solution for that but cant find it within my local irc-logs. So i am not sure if this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43755/how-to-select-in-what-monitor-youtube-fullscreens was the solution.
<pavlushka> x2xx3x: can you give us the paste of xrandr in terminal using paste.ubuntu.com?
<pavlushka> x2xx3x: and how you setup the monitors?
<x2xx3x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571876/
<pavlushka> I mean in which order in settings?
<x2xx3x> order?
<x2xx3x> i have got a big one - thats monitor1 (primary monitor) and a smaller one which is right of
<x2xx3x> but is shown up as absolute within the x-config-file
<x2xx3x> both monitors did not show the same content - monitor 2 is an extension of monitor 1, so it is one big desktop
<x2xx3x> is this what u wanted to know?
<pavlushka> x2xx3x: yep
<pavlushka> x2xx3x: and the web browser you use?
<x2xx3x> firefox 50.02
<x2xx3x> html5 player did not change screens. so its a flash-thing i guess...
<pavlushka> x2xx3x: already tried the second solution of your mentioned askubuntu link?
<x2xx3x> ali1234/fullscreenhack ?
<pavlushka> yep
<ali1234> hey what?
<ali1234> i haven't touched that program in like 4 years so it might not work any more
<pavlushka> ali1234: oh my
<x2xx3x> oh - he is here??
<x2xx3x> wtf!!!
<x2xx3x> hi
<ali1234> yes... im here...
<ali1234> yes fullscreenhack will only work with flash
<ali1234> the html5 player does not seem to have any problem staying on the right screen for me
<x2xx3x> i tried it out now... do i need a reboot? it did not work for me now.
<ali1234> you don't need to reboot ut you do need to restart firefox
<x2xx3x> i did, but does still not work
<ali1234> "With NPAPI the Flash fullscreen window opens on the monitor where the Flash plugin was first opened"
<x2xx3x> fullscreen still pops out of the player and opens on primary monitor
<ali1234> i remember this now
<pavlushka> x2xx3x: another method described here, a bit hard lined, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/ubuntu-multi-monitor-tweaks-full-screen.html
<ali1234> x2xx3x: try closing firefox and then starting it. move the firefox window to second monitor before loading a video page, and then go fullscreen
<pavlushka> x2xx3x: to revert if the flash stops working after that hack, just reinstall the flash.
<x2xx3x> restarting, moving and then go fullscreen also does not work on my machine. hmmmmm
<ali1234> note that fullscreenhack doesn't attempt to change which monitor it goes fullscreen on
<ali1234> it fixes the bad letterboxing
<x2xx3x> aha - so fullscreenhack will have no effect for wrong display shown up flash-vids
<x2xx3x> ?
<ali1234> it shouldn't do
<x2xx3x> what means bad letterboxing?
<ali1234> letterboxing all around the video
<ali1234> like double letterboxing
<ali1234> so video looks like this http://al.robotfuzz.com/~al/fullscreenhack/.images/flash-fullscreen-1.jpg
<x2xx3x> oh
<pavlushka> x2xx3x: tried this, "sudo sed -i 's/_NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW/_AET_ACTIVE_WINDOW/g' /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so" ?
<x2xx3x> no that was not my problem :)
<x2xx3x> pavalushka: i did now try out the sed... also with no effect
<x2xx3x> i got an update... i wants me to reboot. i will be back on in i few seconds..
<pavlushka> x2xx3x: as it appears that flash is set to show videos fullscreen to primary monitor.
<x2xx3x> yay... now monitor 2 is my primary...
<x2xx3x> hmm - changed it in the x settings and changed back again .. now the monitors are in correct order again..
<x2xx3x> the flash thing still doesnt work..
<x2xx3x> should i install a different version of flash?
<x2xx3x> or can i change that settings of my current flash somehow?
<idan_> hello i need your help, I can't get audio throguh hdmi in my new ubuntu mate 16.10
<hender> ok
<chanchitos> hi there
<RedB> Hi I'm using Ubuntu-Mate 16.10 in Dutch and I saw some awful translationsmistakes. Where can I get involved to solve this? I would love to help.
<ouroumov> Hi RedB
<RedB> Hi :-)
<ouroumov> I'm looking for the link
<ouroumov> RedB, https://www.transifex.com/ubuntu-mate/public/
<ouroumov> RedB, that's for UM specific stuff
<ouroumov> RedB, however if the problem comes from upstream MATE, you want to look here: https://www.transifex.com/mate/MATE/
<ouroumov> RedB, also some how-tos here: http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/translation
<RedB> Well i think i can manage with all this! thanks @ouroumov!
<ouroumov> Thanks to you RedB :)
<panels> hello, i just installed ubuntu mate 16.04, and suddenly i noticed, both top and bottom panels have vanished - how do i get those back?
<ali1234> what happens when you right click on the desktop?
<panels> the menu that usually appears, does appear, create folder, create launcher ... change desktop background
<ali1234> got "new terminal"?
<panels> not exactly "new terminal", "Open in Terminal", thus yes i have access to terminal
<ali1234> okay, open a terminal and run "mate-panel"
<panels> "Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running."
<ali1234> try "mate-panel --reset"
<ali1234> that will reset your configuration
<panels> i can see the desktop icons move little bit - but the panels won't appear
<ali1234> try "mate-panel --replace"
<panels> "Unable to open desktop file /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop for panel launcher: No such file or directory" - i have removed firefox , mate-panel --replace can't finish due to that
<panels> maybe i should reinstall firefox
<panels> but regardless it seems mate-panel is too dependent on certain applications being installed
<ali1234> i doubt that is the actual problem
<ouroumov> try anyway
<panels> no error occurs now, but mate-panel --replace just hangs - and no panels
<panels> oh
<panels> "Panel leaving: a new panel shell is starting.  (mate-panel:8004): EggSMClient-CRITICAL **: egg_sm_client_set_mode: assertion 'global_client == NULL || global_client_mode == EGG_SM_CLIENT_MODE_DISABLED' failed"
<panels> and no panels
<ouroumov> I'm wondering if this might be a screen size issue, like the panels are here but out of sight
<ouroumov> Since you have terminal access, you can try creating a new user then log in with the new user
<ouroumov> sudo adduser dummy
<panels> i do happen to have second  screen, and panels have reappared there, but not into this monitor
<ouroumov> Panels don't span dual monitors
<ouroumov> You have to add new panels to the new monitor
<panels> go figure, i haven't selected anything like span displays nor mirroring but by default ubuntu mate was mirroring the displays from getgo
<panels> then at some point, the panels just vanished from my main monitor and i didn't remember to check situation on another screen
<tgm4883> Using 16.10, how can I stop Mate from disabling my second monitor when a game goes full screen?
<Guest68634> hi
<mate|10487> Hi Everyone
<mate|10487> Can I ask someone a question please?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-04
<kdy> 여기서 대화 나눌 수 있는건가요?
<Somethingss> I found a bug in mate-terminal, causing all terminals to forefully exit when reproduced.
<Somethingss> Using i3wm, open two instances of it, position then vertically, run tmux on the bottom one and resize it using the mouse: Drag the titlebar to the top of the screen and let it go. Then all mate-terminals will forcefully close
<ObrienDave> that would be interesting to try to reproduce in other terminals
<Somethingss> I tried also gnome-terminal, the result was that one glitches out the rendering
<ObrienDave> the mate issue would be good to report to the bugtracker
<ObrienDave> you might want to do some research first for duplicates
<aew999> is this working?
<Artemis3> aew999, maybe.
<aew999> hello then
<bingiz> hello
<aew999> Steam is not working i downloaded it and whenever i click to open it, it does nothing and doesnt open, anyone know how to fix this?
<ObrienDave> purge and reinstall
<ubuntu-mate> tb
<acertain_> ok
<inspiral> hello ppl!
<inspiral> i'd like to use RPi mostly to log into my company computer via remote desktop. is there any application in the ubuntu/ubuntu MATE ecosystem which is capable to connect to a windows PC?
<nikodean1> Hi, i'm just trying out Ubuntu Mate for the first time. :)
<nikodean1> I normally use Ubuntu, but I miss the interface that MATE is using now.
<korhan> hi
<ecoats> HEllo room
<ecoats> anyone in here?
<ObrienDave> no ;p
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-27
<SynfulAck> Can anyone tell me why this is when i try to run the software update on ubuntu-mate-arm?
<SynfulAck> https://imgur.com/a/I9fan
<adam5isalive> Looks like you dont have enough space?
<SynfulAck> yeah exactly.
<swift110> hey all
<hp> How do I fix sound on Toshiba chromebook 2 running Ubuntu Mate 16.04.3
<swift110> no idea
<mich1x> when i boot into windows after ubuntu mate my clock is 1 hour backwards
<mich1x> how to fix this
<diogenes_> mich1x, read this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/800914/clock-shows-wrong-time-after-switching-from-ubuntu-to-windows-10
<mich1x> thanks
<mich1x> and my final question
<mich1x> how to enable midle mouse scroll like on windows?
<mich1x> ff has this built in i think but chromium not
<diogenes_> it's browser specific, not ubuntu
<diogenes_> look in chromium settings maybe you will find something
<mich1x> i think its os specific
<diogenes_> you said that ff does have it
<mich1x> Ubuntu changes hostname so for example i go to my router and my it detects my pc as ubuntu, how do i delete this
<stooj> mich1x: What is the output when you run "hostname" in a terminal?
<stooj> (without the quotes)
<mate|1710> Bonjour j'aimerais savoir comment installer virtualBox sur mate 17.10
<alkisg> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mate|1710> merci :)
<alkisg> np
<nemo> not only that, mate is not a distro
<Jet> hello world!
<Jet> why is my system running so slow?
<Jet> anyone?
<b4udv8> m8 ist gr8!
<birgir> So, many people here?
<birgir> I am wondering how people use this chatgroup?
<b4udv8> sez 86 users - dunno how many are active
<birgir> ok.
<birgir> Aaa yes I see were it counts the people
<birgir> I just got tired of talking to people full of them self on facebook and wanted something real
<b4udv8> agreed
<b4udv8> I consider facebook "b*tchbook" - cuz that seems to be all people do is b*tch about something...
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-28
<dude> hi
<dude> this is boring
<SynfulAck> Anyone use the RPi3 PIR sensor before? I noticed some odd behavior when i go to download the file then delete it, it will trigger the pir to snap another photo. Is this maybe due to wifi interference because thats the way im remotely managing it. If it is from that what can i do to insulate it?
<SynfulAck> damnit wrong channel
<naturally> hey steam gamers! i made a game with MATE as my dev environment (ubuntu mate, of course)!
<naturally> please consider nominating it for "Defies Description" award on Steam:  http://store.steampowered.com/app/378410/Dont_Be_Patchman/
<basilarchia> Cool. I bought it. I bet there are a pile of people that would love to know how you did that, what your devel environment is and how you set it up.
<swift110> hey basilarchia
<usuario> kjj
<Guest16293> hello
<Guest16293> pute pute puite
<Guest16293> des frances , go j'aime
<Guest16454> how can I add an OKI printer from a windows computer to ths computer
<mate|60180> alguien sabe si puedo instalar cnclinux en ubuntu mate
<noah__> Hello all! Is there a good video editor for Ubuntu?
<baimafeima> noah__, are you a professional or beginner?
<diogenes_> noah__, kdenlive
<nemo> diogenes_: so... I have a friend who swears by using blender as a video editor, he uses it for effect overlays and such - I have no idea if this is sane or not
<noah__> baimafeima: I like to call myself an intermediate though I'm probably just a beginner.
<noah__> noah__: I've been using that and it keeps crashing
<baimafeima> the best ones are, for professionals: https://jliljebl.github.io/flowblade/
<baimafeima> for beginners: https://github.com/ozmartian/vidcutter
<noah__> I like Kdenlive very much, but if I can't use it due to it crashing all the time then I need something else.
<noah__> baimafeima: Does flowblade have title clips?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-29
<gerard_> bonjour !!!
<diogenes_> vive le Roi
<gerard_> suis-je lu en Français, et biensur compris ???
<gerard_> je dialogue avec Diogenes ???
<diogenes_> aussi
<gerard_> ok
<gerard_> je cherche une compétence LINUX MATE
<gerard_> je ne sais si c'est la bonne façon de faire !!!
<gerard_> un peu de formation sur l'outil HEXCHAT, c'est possible en live ???
<diogenes_> de quoi avez-vous besoin
<gerard_> merci
<gerard_> d'une compétence LINUX MATE orienté configuration, configuration IP !!!
<gerard_> je suis sur un RASPBERRY 2, avec ubuntu/mate .
<diogenes_> Eh bien, il y a NetworkManager
<gerard_> 16.04
<gerard_> plus précis !!!
<diogenes_> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gerard_> je cherche les fichiers de configuration IP, ou sont -ils ???
<gerard_> le repertoire /etc/network/interface.d ets vide !!!!
<diogenes_> !fr gerard_
<diogenes_> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gerard_> MERCI
<gerard_>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<diogenes_> gerard_, ne laisse pas d'espace
<almate> haloo
<almate> halo
<alkisg> Hello
<almate> hola
<mate|18405> Bonjour
<mate|18405> bonjour, je ne parviens pas à installer money manager1.3.3. comment faire sous ubuntumate 1710 merci
<diogenes_> mate|18405, !fr
<diogenes_> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mate|18405> join #ubuntu-fr
<diogenes_> with /
<diogenes_> avec /
<mate|18405> bonjour, je ne parviens pas à installer money manager1.3.3. comment faire sous ubuntumate 1710 merci
<diogenes_> non monsieur, taper /join #ubuntu-fr en enter
<LuiFromCanada> Is there a specific ISO that I need to burn or do any of the ISO's come with the built in screen reader.
<LuiFromCanada> Is there a specific ISO that I need to burn or do any of the ISO's come with the built in screen reader?
<ubuntu-mate> Hola, puedo usar Ubuntu Mate en una Netbook Intel Atom con 1 gb ram?
<diogenes_> si
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubuntu-mate> Muchas gracias
<albert> hola
<albert> alquien que pueda explicarme como instalar un programa q no logro instalarlo
<sixwheeledbeast> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubuntu-mate> hello somebody here?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-30
<SynfulAck> Hey guys, since I made the switch from raspbian to mate I think it change the way i was able to set a static ip to a wlan0 interface to a essid that was a AP (also had a priority value)i could switch on my laptop to remotely administer the RPi3.
<SynfulAck> I think last time i would edit /etc/dhcpd.conf and add the ip, router and domain n reboot. Then there was something with editing /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf and assigning the priority. Some of these files are missing though so maybe it done different maybe it isnt on Mate. Anyone ever have to set something up like that before?
<SynfulAck> I dont even think theres a dhcpd.conf file anymore in /etc. Maybe this changed to /etc/dhcp/dclient.conf?
<Danielham> why no minecraft java?
<ali1234> what do you mean?
<Danielham> The minecraft java edition
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> why not it?
<ali1234> it works fine for me
<Danielham> why can i not play it
<ali1234> i don't know, do you get an error message?
<Danielham> i wnt on to welcome and it said minecraft is imconpatible
<ali1234> is this a PC or a pi?
<Danielham> pi
<ali1234> minecraft java runs very slow on pi
<Danielham> ok thanks!
<ali1234> you can install it manually by downloading the jar from mojang
<ali1234> you also need to fiddle with the JVM to make it run
<Danielham> in #ubuntu
<stuckyedges> hi
<stuckyedges> is there a way to disable the sticky edges? I'm talking about the behaviour when moving around windows and the window being moved gets stuck at the edges of other windows (for side by side comparisons or similar)
<stuckyedges> I'm not talking about tiling a window to one half of the screen
<diogenes_> are you using marco?
<stuckyedges> yes
<stuckyedges> it is currently running virtualized in virtualbox
<stuckyedges> i would use marco natively as well
<diogenes_> just curious if compiz would have the same behavior
<diogenes_> you could try 9t
<stuckyedges> just switched to see and it does
<stuckyedges> just realized I had it enabled in xubuntu as well, I hate this pseudo-feature. apple introduced that as well in 10.12 and its driving me nuts
<stuckyedges> disabled it there (:
<mate|57772> Bom dia! Opera install, commands in Terminal, please
<christianloesel> Hello, can anyone help me to get access to ttyUSB0. Even after adding my user to the dialout group (owner) i can't get my software to access the port
<retrojeff> booting a LIVE ISO of 17.10 from usb stick ubuntu-mate-welcome will crash and the desktop locks up
<retrojeff> I still have /var/crash/_usr_bin_python3.6.999.crash
<retrojeff> I checked the sha256sum of the ISO it does match the one from the website
<retrojeff> also checked the same bytes on the usb stick they also match
<retrojeff> because I created the usb stick using DD byte for byte copy of the ISO
<retrojeff> gonna try apport-retrace --confirm --gdb --sandbox system --verbose --cache /tmp/apport-retrace /var/crash/_usr_bin_python3.6.999.crash
<retrojeff> to see what happens
<retrojeff> a gdb backtrace shows this https://pastebin.com/raw/C3xCNEkR
<retrojeff> hope this helps
<magdi> hi
<magdi> how fix firefox ubuntu mate raspberry?
<sixwheeledbeast> use the raspbian esr version or rollback to 52
<spica> guys, how can I change the foont color of the input language switcher next to the clock?
<mate|18144> hola
<mate|18144> hablan espa;ol
<mate|18144> queria consultar a su opinion si me conviene instalar ubuntu mate en mi equipo
<mate|18144> es una aspire 5710z
<mate|18144> procesador intel T2080 doble nucleo a 1.73Ghz
<mate|18144> 80Gb de DD
<mate|18144> 2gb de RAM
<lc2> hey, a question: is there a way to increase the size of the resize handles on the edge of windows in MATE?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-01
<adam5isalive> Hey, anyone have an idea why libert qemu is showing up as a user i can login as?
<adam5isalive> I cant get rid of the damn thing
<glsmaxx>  
<stuckyedges> I would be interested in having larger resize handles as well
<Paddy_NI> I just received my Yubikey in the post and was wondering if I can do the initial setup on Ubuntu Mate 17.10.  Documentation seems a little scant.
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: hi, I'm thinking of doing a 18.04 daily installation and give feedback, is this something valuable or is it too early in the release cycle to bother with it?
<mich1x> hola
<mich1x> Is it possible to skip grub on boot?
<flexiondotorg> alkisg: Early feedback is always useful. I'm running 18.04 daily and one of the other devs is too.
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: thanks, will do
<adam5isalive> Hey, anyone have an idea why libert qemu is showing up as a user i can login as?
<adam5isalive> I cant get rid of the damn thing
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-02
<adam5isalive> Hey, anyone have an idea why libert qemu is showing up as a user i can login as?
<adam5isalive> I cant get rid of the damn thing
<jnxd> Hello, failing to run a live cd here. Could anyone help? I can see plymouth for a while, then the (arrow) cursor, and then all of a sudden a flashing underscore
<jnxd> after that t stays there till I run out of patience
<diogenes_> did you have any success booting live previously?
<jnxd> can boot antergos and vanilla ubuntu
<jnxd> 17.10 for all ubuntus
<diogenes_> and what version you trying now
<jnxd> 17.10
<diogenes_> so it booted before but doesn't boot now?
<jnxd> no. I can't boot Ubuntu Mate specifically (not trying anything else). I can boot Antergos and Ubuntu 16.10 vanilla
<diogenes_> looks like incompatibility, have you got amd graphics?
<jnxd> nvidia, with a ryzen
<alkisg> jnxd: i've seen a similar issue in installed systemd, because mate uses graphics mode for grub, and some cards choke that way
<alkisg> jnxd: but for the live cd, I don't think mate has  any difference at all, from boot to login
<alkisg> The differences come after login... so it sounds very strange if you can boot 17.10 ubuntu but not 17.10 ubuntu mate
<alkisg> Is this the case?
<alkisg> systemd => meant systems there
<diogenes_> you could try nomodeset
<jnxd> Yes exactly that
<alkisg> jnxd: ok, are you booting in uefi=grub=text mode, or in legacy=pxelinux=graphics mode?
<diogenes_> or acpi=off
<jnxd> Things go south usually at the point when any non liveusb install would ask for username/password
<jnxd> diogenes_: How do I do that?
<diogenes_> jnxd, on your installation media look for gr8b.cfg
<jnxd> This while plugged on another PC, I assume?
<jnxd> BTW, I can switch TTYs
<jnxd> if that helps at all
<alkisg> Do you get a shell in those ttys?
<diogenes_> are you using usb?
<jnxd> I need the login
<jnxd> diogenes_: yes
<alkisg> The login is ubuntu and enter
<alkisg> ...i think
<alkisg> You didn't answer about the uefi or legacy bios mode, the instructions for nomodeset differ in those cases
<alkisg> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jnxd> alkisg: sorry about that. It appears my bios only supports uefi. I personally prefer legacy since I just have to make a boot partition
<alkisg> jnxd: ok, then you see grub while you boot from the live usb, so press e there
<alkisg> You'll see something like https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipNSt0n_ESM2glnQqCIE__SHs3LuZAxwAx8GTXzk-sGgzOhEVAPqmzd0hsyh27BrLg?key=bDZwSkVWRGpMeG1zQWxiTHpnblJfVmMwdm5SdG1B
<alkisg> ...replace quiet splash there with nomodeset, and press f10 to continue booting
<jnxd> Somehow got to nomodeset
<alkisg> Hey Mr_Cyclops
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, I am on UM 17.10 and need to change the ugly default green login screen, but can't any such tool installed as was present in the earlier versions, any clues please? thank you
<Mr_Cyclops> hey alkisg  :_)
<Mr_Cyclops> :)
<jnxd> now it's in the wrong aspect ratio. Is that because of nomodeset?
<alkisg> jnxd: yes; proceed with the installation, and you'll fix that in the installed system
<Mr_Cyclops> alkisg, got any ideas buddy? ;-)
<alkisg> Mr_Cyclops: two :)
<alkisg> Mr_Cyclops: the wallpaper is /usr/share/backgrounds/ubuntu-mate-common/Green-Wall-Logo.png
<alkisg> You can either change the gsetting for that, or dpkg-divert that file and put something else in its place
<alkisg> I don't know if there's any tool to do it from a GUI
<Mr_Cyclops> alkisg, yeah, I had that in mind too, but was hoping there was a GUI tool, don't know why those developers keep changing the most basic stuff users use :-/
<alkisg> Mr_Cyclops: for example, canonical decided to stop developing lightdm, that mate used
<alkisg> This will in turn cause a lot of changes
<Mr_Cyclops> Yes, well, what can we do :(
<alkisg> (they decided to stop developing unity/lightdm etc etc, it was a more general decisions)
<Mr_Cyclops> Allright then, I am gonna see how that worked (Changing the wallpaper), will be back in case it didn't, but then I dont see why it wouldnt anyway
<Mr_Cyclops> thanks again
<Mr_Cyclops> alkisg, I am back :) Well, the wallpaper thing worked like a charm!
<jnxd> alkisg: Thanks
<Mr_Cyclops> Any pointers on the font? I am just bit too finicky on the look and feel of my desktop :)
<eloi> hello
<eloi> salut
<diogenes_> salut
<eloi> Need help here
<eloi> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mr_Cyclops> alkisg, still there?
<eloi> i want to change my name
<Paddy_NI> I bought one of those FIDO U2F Security Keys and was wondering what the setup instructions are under Ubuntu Mate 17.10?
<vfu> i have just installed unifi controller but i can not see were it has been stored. i can not open it. can you please help me on that
<vfu> ???
<Guest15954> hi guys, does anyone know how to reset the icon ordering in the plank dock?
<Guest15954> never mind, found it. thanks
<aus_mal> Hi all. Just wondering is there any downside to staying on MATE 1.12 or 1.14 for the duration of the 16.04 cycle, in terms of security?
<Nitrigaur> Ubuntu-Mate 16.04.3 Window Manager defaults to Marco (Software Rendering). When I run mate-tweak I can set it to Compton(GPU rendering), but it does not save this setting. I want to totally remove the option for software rendering, so it cannot be the default anymore.
<Nitrigaur> Correction: it does not save this setting across sessions
<aus_mal> I see in the Compton Autostart thread in the forums you can add it to the startup applications, i.e just Compton without arguments
<aus_mal> better to read the thread yourself as it specifies a step or two to perfom before adding it to Startup Apps
<Nitrigaur> aus_mal, does this only apply to Mate? If starting a regular Unity session or i3 I don't want compton to be my Window Manager.
<aus_mal> you've got me there! I'm pretty green myself, but when I was using MATE alongside Unity and i3 I would just Alt-F2 when starting MATE and type Compton.
<Nitrigaur> aus_mal, the options in that thread are different. The option screen in 16.04 looks notably different.
<aus_mal> what you're after would be much nicer of course..
<Nitrigaur> Probably because 16.04 didn't exist yet when the article was written.
<aus_mal> Do you mean the Startup or Tweak that is different.
<Nitrigaur> The Tweak menu
<aus_mal> Ah well, what it discusses is just setting the manager to Marco and then you don't deal with Tweak thereafter
<aus_mal> features were added but no functionality was lost afaik
<Nitrigaur> aus_mal, That is a bit problematic, as Tweak has two options: the default (Compton Software Rendering) and the Compton GPU accelarated. When I choose Compton GPU accelarated that setting will be active only for the session. Afterwards it will default to the stupid software option again.
<Nitrigaur> aus_mal, I'd like to remove that option permanently.
<aus_mal> that's what the rest of the thread discusses, making it so that Compton autostarts at each session.
<Nitrigaur> That sounds like a workaround, rather than a solution. I consider this a blocker bug, since it will slow down the system to an unusable state.\
<alkisg> org.mate.session.required-components windowmanager 'marco'
<alkisg> you could probably set compton there with gsettings, google that setting
<Nitrigaur> alkisg, thank you, this will surely come in handy.
<aus_mal> I think alkisg's suggestion may well be a solution
<aus_mal> and specific to mate too, awesome!
<Nitrigaur> Still, I'm baffled that the software option is still the default and that it does not automatically set it to GPU when a GPU has been detected. Mine is a bog-standard GPU, the nVidia 1060
<aus_mal> exactly, it should remember the choice across sessions
<Nitrigaur> indeed, I'm going to file a bug if it does not already exist.
<Nitrigaur> It might be a recession or so.
<aus_mal> seems there has been one on github
<aus_mal> looks like it happens to those on other distros and those with multiple desktop environments
<Nitrigaur> alkisg, this schema business with key sounds almost like the windows registry. Not something I'm fond of. I'll look into it to see the required command-line to set this option
<Nitrigaur> alkisg, is gsettings user-context sensitive or can I force system-wide settings using root?
<aus_mal> can also be set with dconf-editor if installed
<Nitrigaur> aus_mal, ah, so it's the same database that is accessed?
<alkisg> Nitrigaur: gsettings are for the system and for the user, depending where you put them
<alkisg> A simple gsettings set command affects only the user
<alkisg> A gschema or an override or a mandatory gsetting affect all users
<alkisg> Nitrigaur: first of all try a simple gsettings set org.mate.session.required-components windowmanager compton, to see if it works
<alkisg> or google it...
<ian> hi
<alkisg> Yes, the windows registry and the new gsettings/dconf settings are binary based settings for faster access
<Nitrigaur> alkisg, the gsetting command works, but if it is user-context sensitive, I rather apply it system-wide.
<alkisg> Very good in concept; I would provide a text-based interface for that though, similar to what the kernel does with /sys
<alkisg> Nitrigaur:  ls /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/*over*
<Nitrigaur> alkisg, I want to spare a) my other users from having an unresponsive desktop , b) me from having to address those calls to my office as sysadmin.
<alkisg> Those are override files, you can create a similar one and call glib-compile-schemas to update the binary database
<alkisg> Or you could google for "mandatory gsettings" which are documented in gnome and go to /etc, but it might be a bit more complex
<Nitrigaur> alkisg, yes, to expose it as a custom fs would be my preferred solution as well, similar to proc or sys
<alkisg> Do not try gsettings as root, that would set only the option for root when he logs in to the desktop, which he never should
<Nitrigaur> alkisg, I'm not afraid of complexity, I just want to provide a solid solution that will hold across updates, i.e.: not a simple hack ;-)
<alkisg> Nitrigaur: sure. Personally I have a .deb package with all my settings, which I deploy to my users
<alkisg> This provides all the default or overriden gsettings i need
<Nitrigaur> alkisg, I could do that as well with Ansible.
<alkisg> There are numerous ways to do it, use your preferred one. For example dpkg -S /path/to/file tells me that this file belongs to my package, I really appreciate that part.
<alkisg> While just throwing files around with ansible or anything, makes things a bit unmaintainable imho
<Nitrigaur> alkisg, yes, pride in your work :-)
<alkisg> debsums -s tells me that all files in my system are md5sum-correct, etc etc. Package management is the best for me. :)
<Nitrigaur> alkisg, sure, but the best way imho. would be to setup a private repo within the confines of the firewall and include them in your standard image. that way you only have to update the files in your private repo an apt automatically keeps your users up-to-date.
<Nitrigaur> alkisg, I have changed the settings both in dconf-editor and in gsettings. I will log in and out and see if the setting sticks this time.
<Nitrigaur> alkisg, thank you so much for your suggestions :-)
<Nitrigaur> alkisg,no, the setting still defaults to marco software rendering, also referred to as fail-safe. In my case it's more like sure-fail (if selected)
<Nitrigaur> alkisg, All the real solutions (gsettings and dconf-editor) have failed so far. I'm going to abolish use of Mate for now, until these options work reliably. Too bad, I like the desktop environment and several of my users also like the layout.
<aus_mal> Hi, is there any easy way to upgrade 16.04 to MATE 1.14 instead of 1.16?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-03
<mate|35532> can anybody help me to install xchat on ubuntu-mate?
<White_Light> is hexchat not acceptable?
<mate|35532> hexchat is acceptable, yes. but xchat is esier to configurate for me.
<White_Light> sudo apt install xchat-gnome
<TiberSeptim> Hi! I just installed the Mate GUI for my ROCK64 (booted with Xenial Minimal). I rebooted and the UI worked wonderfully. However, I shutdown and then powered up again, but the UI was gone -- back to CLI. How can I get back to the Mate UI?
<mate|35532> It is some wrong with the sorce.list
<mate|35532> Malformed sorce.list
<TiberSeptim> I don't have all that much knowledge with CLI and stuff, so I'm not sure what that is.
<TiberSeptim> Anyone else out there?
<stpehen> hellow
<stpehen> hello
<qwererfrrthyty>  Should I write here https://ubuntu-mate.community/ or irc? It's simpler irc, but I need to find someplace more visible. I don't know English and will be a video file.
<youz> hello /
<alkisg> Hello
<youz> just instqlling ubuntu ;qte
<alkisg> Ubuntu ;qte is a nice release indeed :)
<youz> i was looking for a desktop where I can run app and others stuff from keyboard, synapse seems do to it
<mate|9506> how to get free doos on lenovo
<guest-Z7wnly> lol
<guest-Z7wnly> nh
<guest-Z7wnly> h
<guest-Z7wnly> hew likes roblox
<TiberSeptim> Hey, can anyone help me out? I am running Xenial Minimal on a ROCK64, and I installed the Mate UI. It was working well, but then when I rebooted, the UI disappeared and it went back to command line. Is there a way for me to get the UI back?
<Astro7467> @TiberSeptim: try 'sudo systemctl start lightdm'
<Astro7467> If that works, then the service may not be enabled, which is fixed by; 'sudo systemctl enable lightdm.service' so that it autostarts after reboot
